# Hilfe bei der Nutzung von javaturtle



## Anna0705 (1. Nov 2020)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich habe eine Frage an einen erfahrenen Programmierer und hoffe hier findet sich jemand, der mir helfen kann. 

Ich versuche die javaturtle von folgender website herunterzuladen und zu öffnen:




__





						SwissEduc - Informatik - Programmieren lernen mit der Schildkröte
					






					www.swisseduc.ch
				




Leider öffnet sich das "Programm" in den downloads immer als pdf Dokument, ich kann mir nicht erklären woran das liegt. 
Kann mir vllt. jemand kurz erklären wie ich vorgehen muss, um das ganze in eclipse zu nutzen? das wäre super lieb


----------



## M.L. (1. Nov 2020)

Welches Betriebssystem ?  Unter Windows ginge z.B. rechte Maustaste auf die .jar-Datei, "Öffnen mit..."  (oder man ändert die Dateizuordnung gleich von Grund auf).   Abgesehen davon dürfte Eclipse die Datei unabhängig vom Betriebssystem öffnen und anzeigen können.


----------



## kneitzel (1. Nov 2020)

Ansonsten kann man das auch auf der Kommandozeile öffnen. Das ist zur Fehlersuche interessant.

java -jar javaturtle.jar


----------



## BestGoalkeeper (1. Nov 2020)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Ansonsten kann man das auch auf der Kommandozeile öffnen. Das ist zur Fehlersuche interessant.
> 
> java -jar javaturtle.jar


Man sollte das immer genau so öffnen...
Setzt allerdings voraus, dass das JDK/Java vorher richtig installiert wurde....


----------



## kneitzel (1. Nov 2020)

BestGoalkeeper hat gesagt.:


> Man sollte das immer genau so öffnen...
> Setzt allerdings voraus, dass das JDK/Java vorher richtig installiert wurde....


Ja, aber es spricht nichts dagegen, es zu vereinfachen. Also die Methode von M.L. ist durchaus üblich und wird von einigen Setups, die ich so kenne, mit angeboten. (Wobei da in der Regel nicht java.exe sondern javaw.exe zum Einsatz kommt.)

Und der große Vorteil ist, dass man Probleme so gut nachvollziehen kann. Also spätestens bei einer Fehlersuche wäre das immer der Weg, den ich einschlagen würde.


----------



## BestGoalkeeper (1. Nov 2020)

Wir kennen ihr System nicht; oder was sie installiert oder auch nicht installiert hat; oder wo eine Path-Variable evtl fehlt oder auch nicht...

Aber nochmal kurz: Javaturtle bringt quasi eine Entwicklungsumgebung, in der man den Java Source schreiben, bearbeiten und kompilieren kann, mit. (Man leitet von einer Klasse ab, mit der die Schildkröte bewegt werden kann) Anschließend kann man sich das Ergebnis direkt ansehen, wenn man in der Simulations-Oberfläche auf "Play" klickt. Ein Einbinden in Eclipse sollte nicht notwendig sein.

Die javaturtle.jar ist eine eigenständige .jar-Datei. Wenn man so will, so ist sie ein eigenständiges, lauffähiges Java-Programm, mit dem wiederum Java-Programme für die Simulation entwickelt werden können.

Hier noch ein Link https://stackoverflow.com/a/40954250 . Und noch ein Link https://www.computerbild.de/download/JDK-Java-Development-Kit-64-Bit-8064705.html . Vorher sollten aber alle Java Versionen deinstalliert werden.


----------



## kneitzel (1. Nov 2020)

Also bei Downloads verstehe ich nicht, wieso da auf Seiten wie Computerbild und so zurück gegriffen wird und nicht auf die "Herstellerseiten"...

Wenn man das JDK von Oracle haben möchte, dann wäre das unter https://www.oracle.com/java/technologies/javase-downloads.html zu finden.
Aber meine Empfehlung ist, ein OpenJDK zu verwenden. Da gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten und ich empfehle das AdoptOpenJDK:








						AdoptOpenJDK
					

AdoptOpenJDK provides prebuilt OpenJDK binaries from a fully open source set of build scripts and infrastructure. Supported platforms include Linux, macOS, Windows, ARM, Solaris, and AIX.




					adoptopenjdk.net
				




Da hat man dann auch eine vernünftige Auswahl sowohl an Versionen als auch Downloads für die großen Plattformen.

Und was mir bei AdoptOpenJDK gut gefällt ist die Präsentation: Es wird die letzte LTS Version angeboten (11) aber mit nur einem Click hat man auch die 8 oder die aktuelle 15.... Und auch die Option, die OpenJ9 JVM der Eclipse Foundation zu nutzen, ist nicht uninteressant, auch wenn ich da eher konservativ bin und an HotSpot festhalte.


----------



## Anna0705 (4. Nov 2020)

Hallo und danke erstmal für die Antworten. 
Auf der Kommandozeile funktioniert es, bringt mir nur leider nichts, wenn ich es in eclipse einbinden und nutzen möchte. 

Wenn ich die Datei bspw. von hier downloade: http://www.aplu.ch/home/download.jsp (gleiches problem habe ich auch beim download von anderen seiten)

bekomme ich sie als als winzip geöffnet: 

entpackt bekomme ich sie.  wenn ich dann aber den dateiordner oben öffne sieht es wie folgt aus:


die obere datei müsste doch eine .jar datei sein und kein pdf, oder lieg ich da falsch.  
und die jar datei müsste ich dann in eclipse als external jar hinzufügen oder????

Bitte helft mir. ich verzweifel daran ))


----------



## kneitzel (4. Nov 2020)

Ja, wenn es auf der Kommandozeile funktioniert, dann ist es ein jar File von Java. Und natürlich bringt Dir das etwas, denn du willst Du den Fehler beheben. Und das geht nur mit entsprechender Fehlersuche.

Was die Einbindung in Eclipse angeht: Da DU die jar Datei hast, wirst Du diese ja in eclipse einbinden können. Die Datei-Zuordnung von Windows sollte da keine Rolle spielen.

Bezüglich der Windows-Zuordnung des Dateitypen: Hier hast Du bereits zwei Möglichkeiten genannt bekommen:
a) Über Rechtsklick und Öffnen mit solltest Du ein anderes Programm auswählen können, mit dem die jar Datei geöffnet werden soll. 
b) Da ja bei der Installation irgendwas schief gelaufen ist, wäre eine Deinstallation mit erneuter Installation durchaus sinnvoll. Ich habe gute Erfahrungen mit AdoptOpenJDK gemacht und da kenne ich den Installer im Detail... 

Damit kriegst Du dann hin, dass Du das jar auch mit Doppelclick öffnen kannst.


----------



## M.L. (4. Nov 2020)

Eine .jar-Datei ist im Grund nicht mehr als eine gepackte Datei, nur eben für Java-Programme aller Art.   Wie man unter Eclipse eine jar-Datei importiert wird hier beschrieben: https://www.java67.com/2017/04/how-to-add-jar-file-in-eclipse-project.html  (funktioniert auch mit javaturtle.jar oder aplujar5.jar). Ein kleines Beispielprojekt unter Eclipse *könnte* dann so aussehen:


----------



## Anna0705 (4. Nov 2020)

"


kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Ja, wenn es auf der Kommandozeile funktioniert, dann ist es ein jar File von Java. Und natürlich bringt Dir das etwas, denn du willst Du den Fehler beheben. Und das geht nur mit entsprechender Fehlersuche.
> 
> Was die Einbindung in Eclipse angeht: Da DU die jar Datei hast, wirst Du diese ja in eclipse einbinden können. Die Datei-Zuordnung von Windows sollte da keine Rolle spielen.
> 
> ...


"Was die Einbindung in Eclipse angeht: Da DU die jar Datei hast, wirst Du diese ja in eclipse einbinden können. Die Datei-Zuordnung von Windows sollte da keine Rolle spielen."
--> wen dem so wäre, würde ich hier nicht um Hilfe bitten!!!


----------



## kneitzel (4. Nov 2020)

Anna0705 hat gesagt.:


> "
> 
> "Was die Einbindung in Eclipse angeht: Da DU die jar Datei hast, wirst Du diese ja in eclipse einbinden können. Die Datei-Zuordnung von Windows sollte da keine Rolle spielen."
> --> wen dem so wäre, würde ich hier nicht um Hilfe bitten!!!


Ich glaube Du hast mich da missverstanden. Ich wollte lediglich aussagen, dass die Problematik mit der falschen Zuordnung von jar Dateien zu Adobe diesbezüglich keine Rolle spielt. Das kannst Du beheben, aber wenn Du in Eclipse arbeiten willst, dann ist dies nicht zwingend notwendig.

Und ich hatte mich auf diese Problematik konzentriert und in Deiner Frage nicht die Frage gelesen "Wie binde ich das jar File in Eclipse ein?". Aber diesbezüglich hat Dir M.L. ja einen Hinweis gegeben.


----------



## Anna0705 (4. Nov 2020)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaube Du hast mich da missverstanden. Ich wollte lediglich aussagen, dass die Problematik mit der falschen Zuordnung von jar Dateien zu Adobe diesbezüglich keine Rolle spielt. Das kannst Du beheben, aber wenn Du in Eclipse arbeiten willst, dann ist dies nicht zwingend notwendig.
> 
> Und ich hatte mich auf diese Problematik konzentriert und in Deiner Frage nicht die Frage gelesen "Wie binde ich das jar File in Eclipse ein?". Aber diesbezüglich hat Dir M.L. ja einen Hinweis gegeben.


ok. ja ich habe dich missverstanden...

Also mein übergeordnetes Ziel ist es, die turtle in eclipse einzubinden und da das irgendwie nicht klappt, dachte ich es könnte an der falschen Zuordnung liegen...


----------



## M.L. (4. Nov 2020)

Anna0705 hat gesagt.:


> es könnte an der falschen Zuordnung liegen...


Kurzgefasst: nein

Langfassung: Problemstellung mit Windows 7, Eclipse 2020-3 und AR als Standardprogramm für .jar nachstellen

.jar mit AR öffnen (oder gar lesen) funktioniert übrigens auch nicht:


Und Eclipse ist die Dateizuordnung des Windows Explorers auch egal:


----------



## Anna0705 (4. Nov 2020)

M.L. hat gesagt.:


> Kurzgefasst: nein
> 
> Langfassung: Problemstellung mit Windows 7, Eclipse 2020-3 und AR als Standardprogramm für .jar nachstellen
> Anhang anzeigen 14233
> ...


ok danke. 
also soweit bin ich jetzt.


in den referendes libraries liegt die .jar datei. 
wenn ich nun eine neue klasse erstelle mit folgenden befehlen 



erhalte ich die fehlermeldung:




hast du da vllt. auch eine erklärung für mich? ;(((


----------



## kneitzel (4. Nov 2020)

Das ist ein anderes Problem. Du hast Java 9 oder höher und hast eine module-info.java Datei, in dem Du definierst, dass Dein Code in einem benannten Modul ist. Dann darfst Du aber keine unnamed packages nutzen.

Mein Lösungsvorschlag: Nutz keine Module. Einfach module-info.java löschen. Dann bist du in einem unbenannten Modul und darfst Klassen in unnamed package haben.

Alternative ist, dass Du Deine Klassen in einem package schreibst.


----------



## Anna0705 (4. Nov 2020)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Das ist ein anderes Problem. Du hast Java 9 oder höher und hast eine module-info.java Datei, in dem Du definierst, dass Dein Code in einem benannten Modul ist. Dann darfst Du aber keine unnamed packages nutzen.
> 
> Mein Lösungsvorschlag: Nutz keine Module. Einfach module-info.java löschen. Dann bist du in einem unbenannten Modul und darfst Klassen in unnamed package haben.
> 
> Alternative ist, dass Du Deine Klassen in einem package schreibst.


Ok, alles klar. hab ich geändert. 

Jetzt der Fehler beim Ausführen😣


----------



## M.L. (4. Nov 2020)

Als kleines Erfolgserlebnis: die Schildkröte lässt sich auch ohne Eclipse (und Häkchen bei module-info.java) zum Laufen bringen, siehe die Screenshots und Quellcodes unter https://www.swisseduc.ch/informatik/turtles/javaturtle/screenshots.html


----------



## Anna0705 (4. Nov 2020)

M.L. hat gesagt.:


> Als kleines Erfolgserlebnis: die Schildkröte lässt sich auch ohne Eclipse (und Häkchen bei module-info.java) zum Laufen bringen, siehe die Screenshots und Quellcodes unter https://www.swisseduc.ch/informatik/turtles/javaturtle/screenshots.html


----------



## Anna0705 (4. Nov 2020)

ja...
ich möchte/ muss die schildkröte aber mit meinen schülern in eclipse nutzen.


----------



## Anna0705 (4. Nov 2020)

Anna0705 hat gesagt.:


> ja...
> ich möchte/ muss die schildkröte aber mit meinen schülern in eclipse nutzen.


aber ich gebe bald auf 😫😩


----------



## Anna0705 (4. Nov 2020)

ich dachte hier findet sich jemand, der mir helfen kann.....


----------



## BestGoalkeeper (4. Nov 2020)

Ich dachte du hättest Windows 10....
Wieso funktioniert das Öffnen über die Kommandozeile: `java -jar javaturtle.jar` nicht? Da würde ich versuchen anzusetzen...


----------



## kneitzel (4. Nov 2020)

Immer langsam ein Schritt nach dem anderen. Etwas Geduld musst Du schon mitbringen.

Hast Du die jar Datei denn zum Projekt hinzu gefügt? Also wenn Du Referenced Libraries öffnest: Wird die da dann auch aufgelistet?



BestGoalkeeper hat gesagt.:


> Ich dachte du hättest Windows 10....
> Wieso funktioniert das Öffnen über die Kommandozeile: `java -jar javaturtle.jar` nicht? Da würde ich versuchen anzusetzen...


Auf der Kommandozeile funktionierte es ja, aber sie möchte Eclipse nutzen.


----------



## Anna0705 (4. Nov 2020)

BestGoalkeeper hat gesagt.:


> Ich dachte du hättest Windows 10....
> Wieso funktioniert das Öffnen über die Kommandozeile: `java -jar javaturtle.jar` nicht? Da würde ich versuchen anzusetzen..



Wie kommst du darauf das das nicht geht? 
Habe doch geschrieben, dass es da geht....


----------



## Anna0705 (4. Nov 2020)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Immer langsam ein Schritt nach dem anderen. Etwas Geduld musst Du schon mitbringen.
> 
> Hast Du die jar Datei denn zum Projekt hinzu gefügt? Also wenn Du Referenced Libraries öffnest: Wird die da dann auch aufgelistet?
> 
> ...


ich möchte nicht, ich muss 😂


----------



## Anna0705 (4. Nov 2020)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Immer langsam ein Schritt nach dem anderen. Etwas Geduld musst Du schon mitbringen.
> 
> Hast Du die jar Datei denn zum Projekt hinzu gefügt? Also wenn Du Referenced Libraries öffnest: Wird die da dann auch aufgelistet?
> 
> ...



ja denk schon?


----------



## BestGoalkeeper (4. Nov 2020)

Eclipse... als Editor der Simulation oder wie? Ich verstehe das nicht.


----------



## Anna0705 (4. Nov 2020)

Was verstehst du nicht?


----------



## Anna0705 (4. Nov 2020)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Immer langsam ein Schritt nach dem anderen. Etwas Geduld musst Du schon mitbringen.
> 
> Hast Du die jar Datei denn zum Projekt hinzu gefügt? Also wenn Du Referenced Libraries öffnest: Wird die da dann auch aufgelistet?
> 
> ...


wenn ich eine neue klasse erstelle und namen eingebe kommt immer der hinweis


ich habe aber kein package erstellt.


----------



## kneitzel (4. Nov 2020)

Ok, das sieht erst einmal ok aus. Wir müssen einmal prüfen, ob das jar richtig eingefügt wurde.

Also auf dein Projekt im Package Explorer Rechtsklick machen und Eigenschaften öffnen (Properties  Alt Enter).
Dort dann auf Java Build Path und Reiter Libraries.

Dort sollte die jar Datei auftauchen.



Aber was mir noch einfällt: Hattest Du die module-info.java gelöscht? Oder hast Du deine Klasse in ein package verschoben?
Auch wenn ich Dir andere Alternativen genannt habe: Lösch diese Datei! Arbeite am Anfang ohne Java Module zu bennen!


----------



## BestGoalkeeper (4. Nov 2020)

Anna0705 hat gesagt.:


> Was verstehst du nicht?


Mit welchem Zweck du das in Eclipse einbinden möchtest.


----------



## Anna0705 (4. Nov 2020)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Ok, das sieht erst einmal ok aus. Wir müssen einmal prüfen, ob das jar richtig eingefügt wurde.
> 
> Also auf dein Projekt im Package Explorer Rechtsklick machen und Eigenschaften öffnen (Properties  Alt Enter).
> Dort dann auf Java Build Path und Reiter Libraries.
> ...



sieht so aus. 

ich habe das alte java project gelöscht, neues angelegt und don't create module ausgewählt?


----------



## kneitzel (4. Nov 2020)

Ja, kein module anlegen. Aber wenn du das module-info.java löschst, bist Du das auch los.

Du bist da auf einem anderen Tab. Da kannst Du noch einen Haken setzen, aber das ist nicht so wichtig, da du das Projekt ja erst einmal  nicht woanders rein importierst.

Der Tab Libraries ist wichtig, aber da wird es drin gewesen sein, denn er hat es ja erkannt und auch in referenced libraries aufgeführt.


----------



## Anna0705 (4. Nov 2020)

BestGoalkeeper hat gesagt.:


> BestGoalkeeper hat gesagt.:
> 
> 
> > Mit welchem Zweck du das in Eclipse einbinden möchtest.
> ...


----------



## Anna0705 (4. Nov 2020)

kneitzel hat gesagt.:


> Ja, kein module anlegen. Aber wenn du das module-info.java löschst, bist Du das auch los.
> 
> Du bist da auf einem anderen Tab. Da kannst Du noch einen Haken setzen, aber das ist nicht so wichtig, da du das Projekt ja erst einmal  nicht woanders rein importierst.
> 
> Der Tab Libraries ist wichtig, aber da wird es drin gewesen sein, denn er hat es ja erkannt und auch in referenced libraries aufgeführt.


ja genau. da ist es drin....


----------



## kneitzel (4. Nov 2020)

Der Hessische Ministerpräsident... dem würde ich ja was husten ... ups - seit diesem Jahr gilt diese Redewendung ggf. als Morddrohung 

Darf ich fragen, für welche Schulform / Jahrgang das geplant ist? Eclipse kann sehr viel aber das macht es auch relativ komplex. Aber das ist alles ok und muss nicht zu sehr vertieft werden, denn das ist etwas, das wir anscheinend nicht ändern können...

Jetzt ist nur die Frage, ob wir das hier etwas abkürzen und dann mal eine Session per AnyDesk und Telefon machen nur um Dich etwas voran zu bringen...


----------

